# Few Solid Reds



## Texan1554 (Apr 20, 2011)

Made the run down to south LA last weekend. Had some spotty weather Friday but Saturday worked out with sun and glass conditions. Had a full moon as well which we believed kept the fish up all night feeding because they were extremely picky. Literally had to spoon feed the fly to these fish, and even then only a few picked it up. Lucky for us, the ones that did pick up were pretty solid. No big 20 pounders like in the fall, but good fish, 2 out of slot and a few more on the top end.


----------



## Erichugh22 (Mar 31, 2014)

Awesome! How do you like that mangrove?


----------



## Texan1554 (Apr 20, 2011)

This was my first trip with the mangrove, really enjoyed it. Shot line when needed, made accurate flips and flicks close in with enough touch to be deadly. Fought very well on the bigger fish, not overpowering but enough that you felt confident steering around logs, engine, etc...


----------



## Erichugh22 (Mar 31, 2014)

Good to hear, is that an 8wt? I was thinking about getting a 7 or another 8.


----------



## salty wounds (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks like an 8wt. TFO puts rings on the corks for identification. The first ring closest to the rod is a 5 (thicker ring) Ea additional ring (smaller rings) are 1. Nice touch by TFO. 
G Loomis does this as well.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I love those Mangrove rods. We have a few of them and about to get the big one. We are planning a trip to nola soon and have been thinking about fishing while we are there.


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

Great pictures. Where in LA did you guys go?


----------



## Texan1554 (Apr 20, 2011)

Ya 8wt, we launched at Myrtle Grove just south of Belle Chase but made some good runs to a number of areas around there.

Stayed at the Woodland Plantation


----------

